# Автомонтирование usb mass storage в Gnome

## Balancer

Как правильно реализовать сабж? Чтобы независимо от того, в какие USB-порты и в каком порядке втыкая флешки и переносные винты, они, как в Windows, всегда монтировались на свои каталоги?

----------

## alk

мож быть поставить hal

вернее 

USE="hal" emerge -av gnome

----------

## Balancer

Разобрался. 

emerge -av ivman (hal поставится автоматом)

Если из fstab потереть нафиг всё добавленное там вручную на тему автомонтируемх девайсов и запустить /etc/init.d/hald с /etc/init.d/ivman, то оно всё работает практически "из коробки"  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Ну вот, ни в какую не хочет приниматься noexec для vfat переносного винчестера.

IvmConfigActions.xml:

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

...

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="noexec" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

игнорируется. после монтирования в fstab всегда строго прописывается exec.

после того, как поправил 

/usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/whatever.fdi

```

<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.exec" type="bool">false</merge>

```

эта опция исчезла, но файлы всё равно все executable.

----------

## Balancer

Блин. После _замены_ (до этого просто добавлял) этой строки на

```

<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.noexec" type="bool">true</merge>

```

в fstab явно прописано "noexec", но файлы всё равно все исполняемые...

----------

## Nelud

Не факт, что vfat принимает опцию noexec. Попробуй вручную смонтировать с этой опцией и посмотри что будет. Если будут опять все файлы исполняемые, то попробуй опцию showexec или showexec=no или showexec=false (сам точно не знаю как надо)

----------

## alk

могу предложить по аналогии поиграться с параметром showexec

что-нибудь типа

<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.showexec" type="bool">true</merge>

just for fun

/me purrs

----------

## Balancer

О! спасибо! То, что нужно. Просто showexec (без значения) - все файлы неисполняемые, а exe/com/bat - исполняемые.

Если кому повторить нужно будет.

whatever.fdi:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>

    <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.exec" type="bool">false</merge>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

IvmConfigActions.xml

```

...

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="gid=users" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="iocharset=cp866" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="showexec" />

    </ivm:Match>

...

```

----------

## Balancer

 *alk wrote:*   

> могу предложить по аналогии поиграться с параметром showexec
> 
> что-нибудь типа
> 
> <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.showexec" type="bool">true</merge>
> ...

 

Нет, такого параметра оно не знает. Сделал так, как приведено выше. Т.е. запретил exec в hal'е и разрешил showexec - в ivman'е

----------

## Balancer

Другой вопрос. А какая опция служит для того же у iso9660? noexec игнорируется, showexec, fmask - вызывают ошибку  :Smile: 

----------

## alk

нуууу же

man mount

mode=value

----------

## Balancer

 *alk wrote:*   

> нуууу же
> 
> man mount
> 
> mode=value

 

Не пашет почему-то :-/ Т.е. вручную в fstab, конечно, работает, а вот автоматом - никак пока не подсунуть  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Заработало. При чём, почему-то в том варианте, который до этого не работал  :Smile: 

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="iso9660">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="mode=0444" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

----------

## Plastikman14

А в KDE эта фича будет работать?

----------

## Balancer

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> А в KDE эта фича будет работать?

 

Будет автоматически монтироваться в нужный каталог (по дефолту - /media/)

А на десктопе KDE появляться иконка сама не будет  :Smile: 

----------

